
What Centrist Democrats Mean by ‘Unity’ - georgeshi
https://medium.com/discourse/what-centrist-democrats-really-mean-by-unity-741b18a3b8a7
======
AnimalMuppet
> Next time a centrist brings up unity in the face of criticism, let’s be
> careful to remember that word is nothing more than a distraction. They don’t
> mean any of it, unless it protects their own self serving, corrupt
> interests.

The article may have a point that centrists mean "unity on _our_ terms". But
when the, ah, "non-centrist" calls the centrists corrupt, well, the centrists
might have difficulty finding unity with the non-centrists on the non-
centrists' terms...

------
Porthos9K
Unity means, "Sit down and shut up while we hand the Republicans another
election by kowtowing to corporate interests and throwing workers under the
bus."

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Maybe so. But unity on the far-left terms means "Sit down and shut up while we
hand the Republicans another election by proposing tons of free stuff that
gives sticker shock to anyone who can do math."

What Democrats actually _need_ is, first, to genuinely _care_ about the
working-to-middle class rather than just regard them as a pool of votes that
they are entitled to receive, and second, to propose policies that the
majority of people think will actually _help_. I don't see anyone, either
centrist or not, who fits the bill.

~~~
Porthos9K
IMO, there hasn't been a Democrat worth a damn since FDR, and there hasn't
been a Republican worth a damn since Eisenhower. I'm already tired of the 2020
electoral farce. I'll vote straight Democrat no matter what because I prefer
champagne socialists over fascists and dominionists, but my money is on the
GOP to win unless the Democrats grow some backbones and learn how to beat the
GOP at their own crooked game.

